# Growing Herbs



## PrincessX (Nov 7, 2015)

This year I grew a herb garden. I am proud to announce that I successfully produced for own consumption organic parsley, dill, basil, summer savoury and chives.

Due to the weather starting to freeze, I picked up some herbs today and learned how to dry them or freeze them. Basically, I washed them, dried them with napkins, made them in bundles and hanged them to dry upside down from a wine rack in the kitchen. 

Now, that I finished the mission of hanging them, I can't stop looking at them and enjoying the wonderful smell in the kitchen. 

Never thought a bunch of basil could bring me so much peace and inspiration! I am going herbs!


----------



## Retired (Nov 7, 2015)

> parsley, dill, basil, summer savoury and chives.



I like them all, but my personal favorite from that list is Dill!

I love it in chicken soup, and on mashed potatoes...but chicken soup is not chicken soup without dill to my taste!


----------



## PrincessX (Nov 7, 2015)

I know. Dill is soo delicious. Tip: Try it on Tzatziki or Mayo or Ranch sauce. I actually make my own dill sauce now. It is sour cream, garlic, sunflower oil, a few pecans, dill, lemon and coarse salt all mixed in a blender. The dill also goes well on potatoes fried only for a few minutes after being boiled.


----------



## Banned (Nov 7, 2015)

That's pretty impressive.  I have to admit I wouldn't know what to do with all those herbs.  I cannot cook anything beyond toast and I don't have a green thumb.  I'm pretty much a lost cause in the kitchen so I just eat out all the time and I like my food quite bland.  Except for garlic.  There's no such thing as too much garlic. :lol:


----------



## PrincessX (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you for the compliment, Turtle.
However, I would like to mention that there is no need to be sarcastic of your tastes or put yourself down.
Eating herbs is a small drop in the ocean, when we talk about healthy living. Also, if you don't have kids to cook for and you are busy with work, maybe it is more practical to eat out sometimes.
Growing herbs is also not difficult at all. It is almost like grass. I find flowers more difficult to take care of.

But, since I love herbs, I like growing them now.
Everyone has their own needs and tastes.


----------



## MHealthJo (Nov 11, 2015)

That's awesome PrincessX! 

It's so cool how satisfying it is to grow something. And herbs like that are delightful to the senses... or even just seeing anything grow or seeing how living things work.


----------



## PrincessX (Nov 11, 2015)

Today, I decided to try growing herbs in 2 large pots over the winter.
We have large windows, so I will place the pots next to the windows and they will get plenty of light. Mint and dill smell really nice. I use mint on bean soup or chilli. Summer savoury goes well on all kind of soups, as well as on lentils and beans. I am so excited for the pots of herbs! 
I wish we had a sunroom, so that I could have an indoor garden. Of course, it is not impossible to build one sooner or later. Moreover, I wish we had sun :facepalm:


----------

